# white crappie or black crappie?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Got this one out at Wingfoot. But I am argueing with my buddy if it is a white crappie or black crappie?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

black crappie are speckled. white have speckled stripes. that looks like a black crappie to me.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats one of them rare hybrid black crappie. Hybrid between a striped bass and a black crappie....or was it a hybrid between photoshop and a black crappie......i never can remember which one it was. Lol.

I bet you caught it on a poodle? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The Only True way to know if it is a white or Black Crappie IS TO COUNT THE DORSAL SPINES...you cannot see them in that pic because the fish is so big!!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> The Only True way to know if it is a white or Black Crappie IS TO COUNT THE DORSAL SPINES...you cannot see them in that pic because the fish is so big!!


yep. Whites have 5 or 6 spines and blacks have 7 or 8 spines.

That pic looks like a toledoray 'shop job!!! I almost didn't notice the picture of the fish because I was looking at the PFD's in your avatar pic!


----------



## Blue SeaFox (Jul 1, 2012)

What was the weight of that.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Weight probably a few ounces 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

looks a little...photoshopped...... whats that red line along the belly?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Not PhotoShopped. That crappie is hanging by a hook/line, right infront of the camera. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

as Bucket Mouth said that's called a toledoray 'shop job  (long story)


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

whodeynati said:


> Not PhotoShopped. That crappie is hanging by a hook/line, right infront of the camera.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 or that is a really large hook.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Time to end the silliness before it goes too far. And you know it will


----------

